# My bird eats when I eat



## Dyrelogan (Mar 18, 2011)

I think it's quite funny actually, but whenever I sit down to eat, my bird watches me then heads over to his food cup and it never fails. It's like he knows it's dinner time, lunch time, or whenever I eat. Anyone ever see this in their cockatiel?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry my birds dont do this but i get to wear their food though mainly through buttercup i know when she is eating as seeds get chucked onto me


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Polly does this too, it's dead cute


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

nop but when leo is eating then riley has to go eat his food


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think its a flock thing, they eat together as a family.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> I think its a flock thing, they eat together as a family.


I agree all my 'tiels eat at the same time. There may be one watching the flock, but that's about it.


----------



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

when I saw your thread, I thought you will talk about how your bird only accept new food after YOU eat it, thats the case with my african grey, he won't accept new food untill I eat it


----------



## SilasBB (May 30, 2010)

Silas insists on sharing my food if I'm eating within his line of sight. He'll never take pellets over my food. This morning I had a scrambled-egg-and-cheese wrap. Silas insisted on sharing, so I gave him a small piece of egg and a little piece of the wrap. He won't eat people-food until we eat it with him, and to get him to try new pellets/treats, I have to pretend like I'm eating them and enjoying them.


----------



## Tabetha (Aug 27, 2020)

Dyrelogan said:


> I think it's quite funny actually, but whenever I sit down to eat, my bird watches me then heads over to his food cup and it never fails. It's like he knows it's dinner time, lunch time, or whenever I eat. Anyone ever see this in their cockatiel?



*YseYs*


----------



## Tabetha (Aug 27, 2020)

Tabetha said:


> *YseYs*


My bird does the same thing.


----------



## Budgie owner (Dec 13, 2020)

Yes, by budgie does it too. It’s so funny! Every time we sit down to have breakfast and dinner, he runs to his food bowl. 😂


----------

